# My new Owl Enclosure..... love it!!



## Sirvincent

Hi guys, don't post often but I thought I'd share this. I've been looking for a secure, well built and well designed Avairy for the Owl for a while, and I stumbled across a kennel website.

Dog Kennels For Sale - Kennels, Dog Runs, Cabins, Panels, Crates

They do lots of sizes, and price includes delivery and installation. Some of the enclosures these guys do would be great for most B.O.P with a little customisation. As I mentioned in the video, the guys at The Kennel Store were more than happy to customise my Avairy, but I didn't reply to the confirmation email ....... my fault! 

If anyone is considering upgrading their Mews for their Harris or Redtail, or need a new home for their Snowy or EEO, I urge you to check these guys out  
Indian Scops Owl Enclosure - YouTube


----------



## IceBloodExotics

Ah, seen it about 2 hours ago...guess im subscribed to you then haha


----------



## anthony reilly

Whats the light for and its a dog kennel =/, if you keep stroking it you'll take the waterproofing off the feathers and you need a double door system aswel


----------



## Sirvincent

anthony reilly said:


> Whats the light for and its a dog kennel =/, if you keep stroking it you'll take the waterproofing off the feathers and you need a double door system aswel


Hi mate, the light is so low that it can't even be photographed, it's just for me to be able to see where she is, if outside when it comes to feeding. And yes it a kennel, better than the converted sheds and chicken wire I see time and time again. 

A double door system is just an extra safety precaution, not necessary if you know what your doing with your birds. The waterproofing thing isn't an issue, ha ha I don't sit stroking her like a Bond Villian  I know what I'm doing

I see you refer to yourself as an Austringer in your posts, what do you fly? I used to fly a retail, and my mates fly gos's and a pack of Harris's


----------



## ljb107

That's a pretty sweet little enclosure you have for it. Nice bird too, looks well looked after :2thumb:


----------



## Sirvincent

ljb107 said:


> That's a pretty sweet little enclosure you have for it. Nice bird too, looks well looked after :2thumb:


:2thumb: thank you


----------



## miss_ferret

whats wrong with converted sheds?



i know as a mere female owl keeper my opinions usually matter little on these threads, but im damm proud of my converted shed.


----------



## Sirvincent

miss_ferret said:


> whats wrong with converted sheds?
> 
> [URL=http://i984.photobucket.com/albums/ae325/jane-n_album/animals/aviary1_zpsa6089b73.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> i know as a mere female owl keeper my opinions usually matter little on these threads, but im damm proud of my converted shed.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

That is absolutely awesome! And you should be very proud 

But I'm sure you've seen the slapdash crap that chavs keep their Harris's in?


----------



## anthony reilly

Sirvincent said:


> Hi mate, the light is so low that it can't even be photographed, it's just for me to be able to see where she is, if outside when it comes to feeding. And yes it a kennel, better than the converted sheds and chicken wire I see time and time again.
> 
> A double door system is just an extra safety precaution, not necessary if you know what your doing with your birds. The waterproofing thing isn't an issue, ha ha I don't sit stroking her like a Bond Villian  I know what I'm doing
> 
> I see you refer to yourself as an Austringer in your posts, what do you fly? I used to fly a retail, and my mates fly gos's and a pack of Harris's


Am not knocking it but at the end of the day its still a dog kennel, and it doesn't really matter whether you know what your doing whether you've been doing it 3 years or 30 years it only takes a few seconds for the bird to fly past you an its out and about then and i fly harris's and sparrowhawks, why what do you call yourself?


----------



## Sirvincent

anthony reilly said:


> Am not knocking it but at the end of the day its still a dog kennel, and it doesn't really matter whether you know what your doing whether you've been doing it 3 years or 30 years it only takes a few seconds for the bird to fly past you an its out and about then and i fly harris's and sparrowhawks, why what do you call yourself?


I call myself Dan, as that's my name  

I was only asking, chatting you know.....what do you fly? ..... Where's your land? ....... What quarry do you take the most? ........ Do you take them lamping? .......what weight do you fly at? .....blah blah blah, just chatting. 

You seem a little defensive.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Sirvincent said:


> A double door system is just an extra safety precaution, not necessary if you know what your doing with your birds.


I hope this is a joke. Words don't even. :neutral:


----------



## ljb107

LoveForLizards said:


> I hope this is a joke. Words don't even. :neutral:


Is this a joke? :hmm:


----------



## Sirvincent

LoveForLizards said:


> I hope this is a joke. Words don't even. :neutral:


Why? I know dozens of keepers, both hunters/sportsmen/falconers as well as display and education keepers and none of them have a double door system. Maybe we mean two different things?

To me a double door would be a door to a cage/room, then another door into in the actual bird....?

The way my setup is, is that if she's inside I use the mesh door, close it behind me then call her to the glove, if she's outside I go in through the shed and then call her. Once on the glove, I've got hold of her and the doors are shut  

For me, training the bird to react how you want it to when you walk into its enclosure is one of the fundamentals of training. This way the bird gets into the habit of flying to you when you've got a glove on and not flying to you when you have bare hands......... This habit also continues at fat weights and in moult, making them a calmer easier to manage bird?

Obviously there are lots of ideas and many many methods of keeping/training/hunting with Birds of Prey, but this was the way I was taught and it works brilliantly for me and my mates  

The only times I know personally of a bird going loose are either when out flying, or from faulty equipment. Never heard of anyone I know loosing their bird simply because it flew away when they opened the door. I am aware it happens, I've seen the ads with people looking for their lost birds from it flying out of the mews but, as I say, not from my personal experiences


----------



## Sirvincent

Sorry, that last post went on for a bit....... Bit rambley 

Condensed version - I was taught this way, I see this working and has worked for years. I'm gonna stick to what I know


----------



## gaz0123

i have double door entry in the shed part of my owls set-up and only single door entry to the actual aviary but this is because if i go into the flying area i lock the gap joining the two together so they can't get out, i don't want to run the risk of my owls getting out and it does not cost much to turn a door into double entry


----------



## Sirvincent

As I said, excellent added safety, I was just trying to show that it's not absolutely needed. 

What owls do you keep pal?


----------



## Sirvincent

Ah I see, sig, 2 Barn owls. Do you fly them or use them for displays or anything?


----------



## gaz0123

Sirvincent said:


> Ah I see, sig, 2 Barn owls. Do you fly them or use them for displays or anything?


i was hoping to fly, but i got them when they were a year old and previous owner hadn't given them any time or care etc so they were unmanageable when i first got them, now though after a long old year they are happy and confident enough in the aviary at least to fly over to me and sit happily on the glove, they bred last year but she killed all 4 of the owlets and she is looking like she is getting ready to lay again anytime in the next 2/3 weeks so i think i will keep them as my breeding pair and hand raise the next clutch, i do take them out over the farmland on glove but i don't see them being good enough to free fly.

the aviary part of their enclosure is 10x8x6 ft and im going to be expanding that to 20ft long, 15ft wide and 8ft high


----------



## Sirvincent

Sorry to hear about the little 'uns and hope she has a better time this year. Sounds like you've got them on the right track. Good luck with them


----------



## gaz0123

im debating to take them out when she lays and incubate and raise myself or keep them in there with the knowledge that she has learned from her mistakes, the male was great through last year always bringing her the food and keeping a look out. thanks mate  what are you keeping?


----------



## samurai

I would so love to have a bird of prey of prey one day  Nice enclosures and beautiful owl :flrt:

Does everyone who keeps them take them out to fly (I got to fly an owl just by chance, while out looking for escaped dog and it was really fun)? 

Any good books or websites you can recommend for me to read (I'm just looking to learn something no plans to get one right now, I love to read)


----------



## Sirvincent

If it was me, personally, I would take the eggs, incubate and hand rear as they hatch.... But I would only to that with the help of the owl guys I know. I wouldn't be confident enough to do it without backup. 

She's an Indian Scops Owl, and is spoilt. We do a lot of school visits, open days and displays and everyone loves how small she is. I'd love a Ural or Great Grey, and one day we'll have one but for now, Cutch is perfect 

As I mentioned, I used to hunt with a retail but that only lasted one season as she was injured after trying to go down a burrow after a rabbit. After the first season I got promoted and had to give her to another guy in the club.


----------



## Sirvincent

samurai said:


> I would so love to have a bird of prey of prey one day  Nice enclosures and beautiful owl :flrt:
> 
> Does everyone who keeps them take them out to fly (I got to fly an owl just by chance, while out looking for escaped dog and it was really fun)?
> 
> Any good books or websites you can recommend for me to read (I'm just looking to learn something no plans to get one right now, I love to read)


Cheers  

Not everyone flys, but you should in an ideal world.

There are a few books about and there are a couple of forums but I'd recommend a local group or club to anyone that's interested in getting into Birds and try to get someone to mentor you and show you the ropes. It's a massive thing take on, much more than I realised at first


----------



## samurai

Sirvincent said:


> Cheers
> 
> Not everyone flys, but you should in an ideal world.
> 
> There are a few books about and there are a couple of forums but I'd recommend a local group or club to anyone that's interested in getting into Birds and try to get someone to mentor you and show you the ropes. It's a massive thing take on, much more than I realised at first


Why do you say it's such a massive thing to take on?


----------



## miss_ferret

samurai said:


> Why do you say it's such a massive thing to take on?


Well for one thing your gaining a bird that can easily live to be well into its 20s. It's a hell of a responsibility.


----------



## samurai

Other than life span I just wondered what makes them such hard work? I'm not planning to get one necessarily (or though it's a nice thought for the future). I was hoping for a more structured answer than saying they live a long time (as most birds have a long life span), Is their daily care really time consuming? Just interested really. 


I'm planning on getting a small parrot , probably a Conure which also live a long time if well cared for. So this bird will take up a lot of my time as I want to teach it tricks and to wear a harness so I can go outside with it and watch it fly


----------



## vukic

Sirvincent said:


> Hi guys, don't post often but I thought I'd share this. I've been looking for a secure, well built and well designed Avairy for the Owl for a while, and I stumbled across a kennel website.
> 
> Dog Kennels For Sale - Kennels, Dog Runs, Cabins, Panels, Crates
> 
> They do lots of sizes, and price includes delivery and installation. Some of the enclosures these guys do would be great for most B.O.P with a little customisation. As I mentioned in the video, the guys at The Kennel Store were more than happy to customise my Avairy, but I didn't reply to the confirmation email ....... my fault!
> 
> If anyone is considering upgrading their Mews for their Harris or Redtail, or need a new home for their Snowy or EEO, I urge you to check these guys out
> Indian Scops Owl Enclosure - YouTube


Awesome idea... Had thought of this idea for other animals... Just never thought to apply it to b.o.p...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miss_ferret

samurai said:


> Other than life span I just wondered what makes them such hard work? I'm not planning to get one necessarily (or though it's a nice thought for the future). I was hoping for a more structured answer than saying they live a long time (as most birds have a long life span), Is their daily care really time consuming? Just interested really.


i do apologise sir, i shall try to do better.

they are hard work because:

-if you want to fly them, you need to learn what your doing, this takes a lot of work (research, finding a mentor, the LANTRA award, and so on - not necessarily all three of those, but i'd say a minimum of two out of the three) so you dont kill the bird. flying is largely dependant on weight of the bird, you mess that up and you can kill it very easily.

-choosing to fly a bird is a serious commitment. weather dependant, i try to fly or do strength building exercises 5 days out of 7 at a minimum (unless he's moulting). you cant mess about with them for a few days, not do anything for months and then expect it to be perfect. thats how people loose birds. they arnt dogs, they dont want to please, dont put the time in and they will (perhaps literally) bite you on the arse.

-dependant on size of bird, they can inflict injury very easily. those talons are designed to grip and aid in the killing of prey, as is that very sharp beak. 

-if you dont want to fly, your going to need to provide a large aviary as depriving them of the chance to fly isnt fair on the bird. dont get me wrong, a bird that is flown should still have a good sized aviary available, but you can get away with something smaller knowing the bird will be out regularly. 

though on the plus side:

-flying time aside, daily care dosent take long at all. not including flying time i'd say it takes me about 10 minutes a day to remove pellets, do a general clean, change water and feed. maybe half an hour at weekend to give everything a scrub down.


----------



## vukic

miss_ferret said:


> i do apologise sir, i shall try to do better.
> 
> they are hard work because:
> 
> -if you want to fly them, you need to learn what your doing, this takes a lot of work (research, finding a mentor, the LANTRA award, and so on - not necessarily all three of those, but i'd say a minimum of two out of the three) so you dont kill the bird. flying is largely dependant on weight of the bird, you mess that up and you can kill it very easily.
> 
> -choosing to fly a bird is a serious commitment. weather dependant, i try to fly or do strength building exercises 5 days out of 7 at a minimum (unless he's moulting). you cant mess about with them for a few days, not do anything for months and then expect it to be perfect. thats how people loose birds. they arnt dogs, they dont want to please, dont put the time in and they will (perhaps literally) bite you on the arse.
> 
> -dependant on size of bird, they can inflict injury very easily. those talons are designed to grip and aid in the killing of prey, as is that very sharp beak.
> 
> -if you dont want to fly, your going to need to provide a large aviary as depriving them of the chance to fly isnt fair on the bird. dont get me wrong, a bird that is flown should still have a good sized aviary available, but you can get away with something smaller knowing the bird will be out regularly.
> 
> though on the plus side:
> 
> -flying time aside, daily care dosent take long at all. not including flying time i'd say it takes me about 10 minutes a day to remove pellets, do a general clean, change water and feed. maybe half an hour at weekend to give everything a scrub down.


What's a lantra award??? I also have been interested from as long as I can remember...and dream of getting 1 one day.... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miss_ferret

vukic said:


> What's a lantra award??? I also have been interested from as long as I can remember...and dream of getting 1 one day....
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


the LANTRA beginning falconry award, its the only falconry related qualification recognised by the Hawk Board that i know of Lantra Awards | Beginning Falconry

my instructor was fantastic but i have heard some reports of some falling far short, so if you go down that route make sure to check out the instructors credentials first : victory:


----------



## vukic

Ok.cool.. How.do.I.go.about doing that?? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miss_ferret

vukic said:


> Ok.cool.. How.do.I.go.about doing that??
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


give LANTRA a call and they'll send you the list of places and instructors, find one you like the look of, then either call them and book in or call LANTRA again : victory:


----------



## Sirvincent

miss_ferret said:


> i do apologise sir, i shall try to do better.
> 
> they are hard work because:
> 
> -if you want to fly them, you need to learn what your doing, this takes a lot of work (research, finding a mentor, the LANTRA award, and so on - not necessarily all three of those, but i'd say a minimum of two out of the three) so you dont kill the bird. flying is largely dependant on weight of the bird, you mess that up and you can kill it very easily.
> 
> -choosing to fly a bird is a serious commitment. weather dependant, i try to fly or do strength building exercises 5 days out of 7 at a minimum (unless he's moulting). you cant mess about with them for a few days, not do anything for months and then expect it to be perfect. thats how people loose birds. they arnt dogs, they dont want to please, dont put the time in and they will (perhaps literally) bite you on the arse.
> 
> -dependant on size of bird, they can inflict injury very easily. those talons are designed to grip and aid in the killing of prey, as is that very sharp beak.
> 
> -if you dont want to fly, your going to need to provide a large aviary as depriving them of the chance to fly isnt fair on the bird. dont get me wrong, a bird that is flown should still have a good sized aviary available, but you can get away with something smaller knowing the bird will be out regularly.
> 
> though on the plus side:
> 
> -flying time aside, daily care dosent take long at all. not including flying time i'd say it takes me about 10 minutes a day to remove pellets, do a general clean, change water and feed. maybe half an hour at weekend to give everything a scrub down.


Very well put Miss Ferret, another point to add is the fiancial side. These birds need alot of equipment, blocks, perches, food, jesses, leash, gloves, carrybox, scales, housing, and that's even before you start flying. Then you need transmitters, creance, lure, hoods, a ferret is useful, falconry bag and jacket, a freezer to keep all your dead rabbits, a decent knife and a fetching hat 

I'm sure I've missed a load of stuff out too

all this can have quite a financial impact that alot of people dont realise at first.


----------



## Exo

Cracking enclosure, and the bird...? Well, it looks incredible... BOP's always look so majestic. Jealous is an understatement!


----------

